# blue crabs



## scspecv22 (Nov 10, 2007)

i have the inlaws coming down in a few weeks and they are from maryland. Needless to say i'm in the hunt for some blue crabs.Does anyone know a good spot to catch a few dozen or so? i've tryed the spot where i used to catch them in destin but seems like there are none around this year or they just haven't made there way yet. Any advice is appreciated


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

PM sent to ya.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

ARe you wanting to dip them or set traps?


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

I don't know about down your way but we have been setting some recreational traps in the Sound over by Oriole Beach and doing a little better in deeper water. It may be still too cool for them to be in shallow except on sunny days. Just a thot.


----------



## scspecv22 (Nov 10, 2007)

i'm looking for a place to drop them string nets in.


----------



## Blake Nall (May 28, 2008)

try settin a trap on bob sikes with a bobo head and youll get some decent #s


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

Seen3 good ones in thesound last night, in about a foot of water with incoming tide.


----------

